

Armed police: Trigger happy - pros
http://www.economist.com/blogs/democracyinamerica/2014/08/armed-police

======
esbranson
And in the UK, republicanism is declared to be treason by law. In 2014.
Criminal use of firearms has a long history in the US, which used firearms to
violently overthrow the lawfully established government of the UK (and
establish a republic). Freedom isn't free. It never has been, it never will
be. This article explores one such cost.

